# IUD Placement with Hysteroscopy



## jnvollmar@gmail.com (Aug 30, 2012)

We have a MD that has placed a IUD with a Hysteroscopy due to patient having cervical stenosis and not being about to tolerate normal placement.  Does anybody know how this would be coded?  Hysteroscopy was only used to place IUD, no biopsy was taken.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## kvangoor (Sep 10, 2012)

58300 would be what I would use. I don't think there is a seperate code to use if they use the hysterscope.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Sep 21, 2012)

Couldn't you use 58555 also?


----------

